# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  "Остановите строительство бойни  в Навадвипе". Преданные и друзья, подпишите петицию!

## Kasturika d.d.

vackresvari dd JPS: Дорогие преданные, Харе Кришна! На берегах Матери Ганги в самом святом месте вселенной - в Навадвипа- дхаме - строится бойня. Этот страшный факт подтвержден. Давайте сделаем все возможное, чтобы прекратить строительство. Пожалуйста, подпишите эту петицию и перешлите это сообщение как можно большему количеству ваших друзей и знакомых. Харе Кришна!


 Подписать петицию можно здесь:

https://www.change.org/p/sri-ram-nat...term=triggered

На сегодняшний день подписали *7450* человек

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Новости о ситуации со строительством бойни, которые ЕС Джаяпатака Свами послал в ДжиБиСи:

 «Стало известно, что местные политики решили взять некоторую сумму из
правительственной дотации в 50 кроров рупий, чтобы построить бойню между
Девананда Гаудия-матхом и матхом Бхакти Ракшаки Шридхары Махараджи в
Навадвипе. ИСККОН созвал совещание Ассоциации Сарасвата Гаудия-вайшнавов
и предложил выступить единым фронтом против скотобойни в
Навадвипа-дхаме. Различные члены ассоциации высказались против этого святотатства в Святой дхаме. 
  9 августа, вечером состоялось очередное массовое собрание Ассоциации Сарасвата Гаудия-вайшнавов, на котором присутствовали и многие другие Гаудия-вайшнавы и махараджи. Все высказались против скотобойни в Навадвипа-дхаме. Я выступил от имени ИСККОН как один из основателей Ассоциации Сарасвата Гаудия-вайшнавов. Я говорил о том, что мы не против какой-либо религии и что святость дхамы следует уважать, и что бойня в святой дхаме не должна быть допущена. Многие санньяси и бабаджи выступили против бойни.
 Сегодня мы слышали, что окружной судья,который является старшим правительственным чиновником округа, заявила, что в Навадвипа-дхаме не будет бойни. Мы ждем письменного подтверждения этого».

_Ваш в служении,
Джаяпатака Свами_

----------


## Sergey B

Как помню еще более 10 лет назад в Индии пытались рассматривать законопроект запрещающий жителям Индии, независимо от их вероисповедания, убивать коров. А фактически получается  по всей стране либо действуют так называемые группы «защитников коров», которые избивают или убивают людей, подозреваемых в убийствах священных животных, либо введены законы защищающие права коров, но действующие только в нескольких штатах.

_"Высокий суд индийского штата Раджастхан вынес вердикт, рекомендующий объявить корову национальным животным, а также ужесточить наказание за ее убийство с трех лет заключения до пожизненного. Реакции Верховного суда Индии еще не последовало."

"В индийском штате Гуджарат ужесточили меру наказания за убийство крупного рогатого скота до пожизненного лишения свободы. Об этом сообщает The Hindustan News. Помимо этого, запрещается также перевозка скота на бойню: в этом случае транспортное средство конфискуется, а нарушителя ждет штраф в размере 100 тысяч рупий (1,5 тысячи долларов)"_

----------


## Александр 2

Нужно ли подписывать петицию ещё ?

----------

